# RCI Question booking 2 units same week



## djrsin (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello Tuggers.

I am planning to go to Mexico next year and I am also planning to exchange my week to RCI.  I was wondering if I can book another unit (using extra vacation / cash) the same time I use my exchange week.  Has anyone had experience on this?  Also do I need a gift certificate for my guest if this is allowed?


----------



## JudiZ (Sep 5, 2016)

I have done this numerous times with my family at several different resorts. When I asked the VC, he said that if I were the one checking into multiple units, I didn't need a guest certificate. Granted, it was family but I can't see why it wouldn't be the same if you were there. I simply told the resort the names of the people staying in each room and gave my credit card to cover incidentals. Perhaps someone else has more to add but this has been my experience.

Hope you have a great time!

Judi


----------



## moonstone (Sep 5, 2016)

What Judi said + 1.   

I have also done it many times with no problems at all.  Most recently we had 2 weeks at VV@Pkwy with 2 more units booked for our last week there for DS#1 & his inlaws. DS (& wife & kids) arrived a day before their check-in & bunked in with us in our 2 bedrm unit for a night. 

With that & other times I had called the resort a few weeks in advance to request that all the units be close to each other, my request has been granted every time! I have also never needed a guest certificate from any of the resorts.


~Diane


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 5, 2016)

Which Mexican resort are you exchanging into?  Vida (Grand Mayan, Grand Bliss, Mayan Palace, Sea Gardens) allows you to have concurrent reservations but the important info specifically says you need a guest certificate for the second unit.


----------



## djrsin (Sep 5, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Which Mexican resort are you exchanging into?  Vida (Grand Mayan, Grand Bliss, Mayan Palace, Sea Gardens) allows you to have concurrent reservations but the important info specifically says you need a guest certificate for the second unit.



It's the grand Mayan. This is awesome I'm going to book now.   

Thank you for all the info everyone


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 5, 2016)

They are always changing the requirements.  This is what it currently says:



> **You can ONLY book up to 2 units per calendar year with no more than 1 unit during HIGH season at ALL Mayan Properties.* **HIGH SEASON* 2016 (Jun24-Aug07; Nov18-Nov20; Dec16-Jan01). 2017 (Jan06-Apr16; Jun30-Aug13; Nov17-Nov19; Dec22-Dec31). 2018 (Jan05-Apr08; Jun29-Aug12; Nov16-Nov18; Dec21-Dec30). *LOW SEASON is considered any other dates along the year.*
> *ONLY during Low Season: *Consecutive Weeks: 2 weeks back to back must have same check in day.* Guest certificate only if owner/co-owner is not traveling. * Multiple Units: 2 Units within the same week could be confirmed into different Resort ID’s, same region and check in day.* 2nd unit must have Guest Certificate.* *Close date confirmations made 48 hours prior to arrival will not be accepted.
> *Mayan owners are allowed to confirm Mayan Properties by regular exchange and extra vacations. Same rules and restrictions must be followed. **Violations to any rule will be cancelled.* Extra fees: Valet Parking, WiFi, Gym, SPA, Tennis, Golf and Safe Box. The unit will be assigned upon arrival, RCI DOES NOT ASSIGN UNITS. Amazing sandy wide beach, coral near the shore, enter with care.
> Resort applies a US$75 Resort Fee per unit, per week for International residents (members/guests). Fee Includes: One-way transportation Airport to Hotel, transportation throughout the Resort, local phone calls, basic Internet for 1 device, Gym Access, Press summary, a welcome drink and boarding passes/faxes printing. For Mexican residents (members/guests) contact Resort at 01800/366-6600.



When are you travelling?


----------



## djrsin (Sep 5, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> They are always changing the requirements.  This is what it currently says:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you travelling?



 May 12-19.  So it looks like I should be able to book 2 units


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 2, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Which Mexican resort are you exchanging into?  Vida (Grand Mayan, Grand Bliss, Mayan Palace, Sea Gardens) allows you to have concurrent reservations but the important info specifically says you need a guest certificate for the second unit.



Hi, just spoke with both Vidanta and RCI.  My confirmation says 2 units in low season must be under seperate RCI codes and one must have a Guest Conf.  Both parties said that is old verbiage and that A: I can have two concurrent units in Grand Bliss NV in low season (It only has one code) and B: I can check into both units that are reserved in my name.

Just posting for the edification of others that are looking into this.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 2, 2017)

For future reference and OP reading this thread. You can't have more than one unit in the same first name for the same time, even any overlapping days, at any Wyndham resort. Even if you booked them through RCI or rented even one of them from an owner.


----------



## JudiZ (Feb 2, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> For future reference and OP reading this thread. You can't have more than one unit in the same first name for the same time, even any overlapping days, at any Wyndham resort. Even if you booked them through RCI or rented even one of them from an owner.


Very good to know. Thank you!


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 2, 2017)

JudiZ said:


> Very good to know. Thank you!



Sorry should have explained that you can have one unit in your name and another in your spouse's name, just not two reservations in the same name.


----------



## cdn_travellr (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm not sure this correct... we've booked 2 units through RCI points many times at the same resort and they've always been under the same name (the bookings were done online). We've never needed two different names or a guest certificate. Maybe it varies by resort?


----------



## nursie (Feb 3, 2017)

We just booked 2 units at the same resort for the same week in Florida. There were 8 of us so we booked 2 sleeps 4 unit. No restrictions at the resort so I'm glad of that. It is definitely different at each resort. Never thought of this before but I'd best read the fine print or bold print from now on!


----------

